
10 Marketing Resources Every App Should Provide - barredo
http://web.appstorm.net/roundups/design-roundups/10-marketing-resources-every-app-should-provide/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+webappstorm+%28Web+AppStorm%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
stuntgoat
+1 for short description of what your app/website does on the front page:

"If you don’t tell people what to say about your app, they’ll come up with it
themselves and sometimes it’s inaccurate or crappy."

I temporarily fell victim to not telling visitors what my site was about and
(un)surprisingly they did not understand it from the interface. This happened
early on when I was sharing it with people; probably what happened is that
they arrived at the site and promptly left because they could not figure out
what it did.

